# Porsche brakes finally on the van :)..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all..

I have finally managed to get my Porsche 986 front calipers on the van, taken nearly a year and 5 sets of calipers. Why so many sets, well, I just wasn't happy with the refurbs others carried out, so decided to refurb and paint myself, and finally happy..









































































*THE JOB IN HAND:*
I have used non Boxster S calipers, which are the same as the 911 [996]. The 2.7 boxster used a narrower caliper, which is perfect for the 312mm Disc.

I originally tried a 996 caliper on a 330mm disc, the caliper was to wide, I would have to run a 8-10mm spacer, which on et45 wheels, would of givien me scrubbing issues, so plumped for the smaller 2.7 caliper, same size pistons, just designed for a thinner disc.

Firstly you will need the following. Calipers [986-351-421/422], a pair of Boxster pads, a pair of 312mm MK5 Golf GTi front discs, a caliper adaptor, a few on ebay or mine were from Dave of VAGBREMTECHNIC. A 21mm socket to remove the caliper and carrier, a 10mm allen key for new caliper bolts. a 10 & 11mm spanners, Axle stands, Jack and a torque wrench..

Firstly jack up the van and find a safe place to put your axel stands. I use the rear wishbone mounting.









Take your wheels off









Turn the wheels to full lock, this allows for better acces and viewing.









Take a 21mm socket to remove the caliper carrier bolts, and take the caliper off as a whole, and lay to one side, I used a box to rest on


















Now you are left with a bare hub. I had to grind the casting moulds of the hub to allow the new adaptor to fit properly, the other side was fine, so maybe this wont apply to everyone


















Fit caliper adaptor. 









Fit new disc and attach new caliper to adaptor with 10mm allen key bolts, fit pads etc.


















Once both sides were fitted, I attached new HEL brake lines and bleed the brakes. NS inner side first, then NS outer and repeated on the Off Side..









Re-checked all my torque's, bleed nipples etc, fitted wheels and took out for a test, one word AWESOME, and not even bedded in yet . I am more than happy with this upgrade so far

Well the Porsche 986 front calipers are no on the van, sitting on top of a set of 312mm Golf GTi discs. Stone guards are the same on the van as the GTi's, so no need to change them..

Braking even from the off is good, these will be immense when bedded in properly..

A few cheeky iphone pics:


----------



## Autokleen (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice job. 

What is the van?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nice, are they simple enough things to refurb ? just new seals etc ?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

They look the dogs danglies fella


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very simple to refurb, hardest bit is getting the crossover pipes off..
Van, a Caddy of course ..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I just had a trouser accident :/

Very very nice Rob good job man.

:thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Niiiiice


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very nice mate. Look great


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

That is some awesome work performed, :thumb:.


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

looks good


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:
The Porsche calipers are a good upgrade from stock without having to go to bigger discs. Dave does have a nice set of J-Hook discs for sale just now


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Have you had to upgrade the master-cylinder to match the 4-pot calipers??


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

About bloody time :thumb: - It has been a while since you had this idea, even seen a few refurb sets you had before.

Looking good now > time to get some BiltHamber on those chassis parts as well Rob....

P.S - Hope your keeping well, we must catch up soon. 

Jay


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice job rob :thumb:


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Very nice, they'll be covered in brake dust in no time.  I've given up with the appearance of my Brembos.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

About to do the same thing tomorrow.
Did you use copper grease on the back of your pads?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice job there Rob. Sometimes the best way is to do the job yourself. :thumb:

Looking good!

Alex


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Love it mate, You mate it sound very easy, and i guess over the project theres been a few choice words lol

Whats happened to the other sets? I remember you looking to sell some. Get on boxa.net im sure some would bite your hand off for pretty decent refurbs.

Paul


----------



## Chris0707 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice upgrade, and stunning van! All you need now is a set of Rotiforms and you'd be the Scene king!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

They look really good, they look professionally refurbed. Did you break them down and reassemble them yourself?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks guys..

Alex, damn right, always seems to be the way, must be the OCD tendencies ..

Bouncer, yes, a catch up is defo on the cards ..

Yes, totally stripped myself, all piston barrels and mounting seats are covered, these two bits are fairly important ..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

johnnyguitar said:


> About to do the same thing tomorrow.
> Did you use copper grease on the back of your pads?


I use ATE Plastilube or Cer Tec, don't use copper slip, not good for your rubber seals and goes hard over time..



daveevs said:


> Have you had to upgrade the master-cylinder to match the 4-pot calipers??


Nope, this set up suits the caddy master cylinder perfectly..



devonutopia said:


> Very nice, they'll be covered in brake dust in no time.  I've given up with the appearance of my Brembos.


Old C1 and plenty of C1.5, so hopefully will fairly easy to keep ontop of..



PaulN said:


> Love it mate, You mate it sound very easy, and i guess over the project theres been a few choice words lol
> 
> Whats happened to the other sets? I remember you looking to sell some. Get on boxa.net im sure some would bite your hand off for pretty decent refurbs.
> Paul


Sold all the others, some I made on, some I lost on, ho hum ..


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hey Rob , very good job mate ! You can do mine when you come to Australia  My Merc van needs them replaced they are all rusted haven't had the time to do anything to them and they look awful .

Hopefully I get some time soon !

Mario*


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

wow they look fantastic, top job. is there an older thread with some more pics of the van?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

dooka said:


> I use ATE Plastilube or Cer Tec, don't use copper slip, not good for your rubber seals and goes hard over time..


That's what I thought but I saw your big tin of grease and put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I would have got rid of the porche logo on them, but otherwise looks good.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> I would have got rid of the porche logo on them, but otherwise looks good.


I think that's part of the reaso peopl fit them, along with the better braking. It's a dub thing


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Rob did you not do a thread somewhere of the actual refurb?
I'm sure I seen it somewhere..


----------

